# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Best natural oil for merbau deck

## bluesy

Hi, 
I read the great sticky thread about cleaning and oiling decks, but it appears that everyone was recommending Feast & Watson oil, then the posts started saying it's changed to a water based product. 
I have decided I want a real penetrating oil, not a surface coating acrylic or something, so does the change to F&W oil now rule it out.  I looked at F&W's web site, and confirmed it is water based, then I looked at Cabot's and it seems their's is still real oil. 
So, is Cabot now the best available -  or something else?

----------


## Jim Carroll

Have a look here at Livos Decking Oils

----------


## shauck

I used Intergrain Nature's Timber Oil - Natural. 2 coats on decking boards, top hand rail and bearers. Only had enough for one on hte posts and mid and bottom rails.  
It wasn't on merbau but golden cypress which had been down for several months and was getting lighter and a bit of silvering. You can see the original colour  at the top of the post.  
There is a little moisture on the deck from light rainfall. I left the silvering/greying as it doesn't bother me but I did napisan the deck first re. utemads post.

----------


## bluesy

A couple of good suggestions I was not aware of!   Thanks.  A lot will depend on what local stores sell, so it's good to have options. 
So, am I right that the water based "oils" like the new Feast&Watson ain't really oils, but a surface coat, maybe acrylic?

----------


## Blocker

I would suggest a turps based oil on new merbau.Brand is not important, as they all need to be re-applied about every 6-9 months.Water based products will last longer but require more preparation and can be a problem on new merbau.
Regards,
Blocker

----------


## bluesy

> I would suggest a turps based oil on new merbau.Brand is not important, as they all need to be re-applied about every 6-9 months.Water based products will last longer but require more preparation and can be a problem on new merbau.
> Regards,
> Blocker

  
Yes that's the impression I got from researching here.    As my deck is completely covered, I am hoping I might get 12 months before it needs redoing, but even so, ease of reapplying becomes important.

----------


## stevoh741

before you decide have a look at CUTEK CD50 - a preservative but awesome on decks and only year intervals between coats. I don't use anything else

----------


## shauck

> Brand is not important, as they all need to be re-applied about every 6-9 months.

  Except in regards to the colour you prefer, even in the "Natural" range. That may come down to testing some.

----------


## an3_bolt

I have been using the Cabots Natural Decking Oil on our merbau deck. It is in full sun all day, and exposed to the weather. Getting as mentioned about 6-9 months before a quick top up (I just bring out the Karcher for a quick spray to get rid of leaves and nuts etc, let dry for a day, then a quick once over).

----------

